
Spinner Rage - sahillavingia
http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/10/spinner-rage/
======
mcrittenden
(Sidetrack) Does the slightly rotated text look all jumbly to anyone else?
Here's what I'm seeing <http://i.imgur.com/7KE3O.png>

I can think of a bunch of legit uses for CSS3 transforms, but rotating an
entire body of text isn't one of them.

